
Bright Fireball Slams Into Jupiter - stretchwithme
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/06/100604-science-space-jupiter-impact-flash-asteroid/
======
ElbertF
For a second I thought this was about John Gruber jumping the shark again. Not
sure how this is Hacker News.

